# Nato air strike kills eight women



## Jos (Sep 16, 2012)

> At least eight women have died in a Nato air strike in Afghanistan's eastern province of Laghman, local officials say.
> "Isaf offers its sincerest condolences to the affected community and family members, as well as to the Afghan people, concerning this tragic loss of life."


BBC News - Afghanistan: Nato air strike 'kills eight women in Laghman'


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 16, 2012)

No doubt they were an Al Quida cell out to destroy 'murka and all she stands for.





/sarcasm


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

And these right wingers always ask what did we ever do to muslims? 

There are thousands of incidents like this whether it's bombing a funeral ....a wedding..all civilians being killed most of the time


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

We're are the right wingers condemning this terror attack? 

I mean they demand muslims to condemn attacks so why not the texans condemn this?

Or do they have a double standard?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2012)

I notice whenever Murka bombs terrorists it's always weddings and such. 

Innocent civilians holding RPGs 'n stuff.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

These are eight innocent women mud whistle....condemn this terror attack that took away 8 lives....just like you were asking muslims to Condemn the embassy attack


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> We're are the right wingers condemning this terror attack?
> 
> I mean they demand muslims to condemn attacks so why not the texans condemn this?
> 
> Or do they have a double standard?


Speaking of double standards -- where are the calls from the left for Obama to be brought to the Hague to stand trial as a war criminal?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Davemam Condemn this terror attack by NATO....then we can talk and move on...


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Davemam Condemn this terror attack by NATO....then we can talk and move on...


Stamp your feet and pout some more, kid.  Maybe threaten to hold your breath until you turn blue.

You are _lightyears_ out of my chain of command, boy.  You don't get to bark orders at me.

The attack was a regrettable mistake, and I feel awful for the families of the victims.

But it's war waged by human beings.  And human beings make mistakes.  

Meanwhile, I have yet to see you condemn the attacks on American servicemen and -women by Afghani police -- attacks which were not by mistake, but coldly deliberate.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

The military attacks? The base? I didn't see a thread of it.....but right wingers never condemen these type of attacks like you did so I appreciate it..


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 16, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > We're are the right wingers condemning this terror attack?
> ...


That's a hell of an idea.


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> The military attacks? The base? I didn't see a thread of it.....but right wingers never condemen these type of attacks like you did so I appreciate it..



It's in the article linked in the OP.


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Actually, it's just as dumb an idea as perp-walking Bush to the Hague for war crimes -- but it's interesting how the left gives Obama a pass for the same actions, isn't it?

And by "interesting", I mean "typically hypocritical".


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 16, 2012)

daveman said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Meh, I'm not for giving Curious George, Shrub, or Clintool a pass. Lots of innocents have died so they could play measure my dick.


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...


There's a difference between "war crimes" and "doing something I don't like".


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jos said:


> > At least eight women have died in a Nato air strike in Afghanistan's eastern province of Laghman, local officials say.
> > "Isaf offers its sincerest condolences to the affected community and family members, as well as to the Afghan people, concerning this tragic loss of life."
> 
> 
> BBC News - Afghanistan: Nato air strike 'kills eight women in Laghman'



Women are chattel in Afghanistan.  Just give the men a few cowboy hats and they'll be fine.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 16, 2012)

Jos said:


> > At least eight women have died in a Nato air strike in Afghanistan's eastern province of Laghman, local officials say.
> > "Isaf offers its sincerest condolences to the affected community and family members, as well as to the Afghan people, concerning this tragic loss of life."
> 
> 
> BBC News - Afghanistan: Nato air strike 'kills eight women in Laghman'



Collateral damage has become so yesterday since the Big O took office ...I'll say sorry though....


----------



## Jos (Sep 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > At least eight women have died in a Nato air strike in Afghanistan's eastern province of Laghman, local officials say.
> ...



I wonder what the sons of those women killed think of the US, and how they will extract revenge, even using their own bodies ?


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 16, 2012)

Jos said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


And the shit keeps going round and round and round....


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> *We're* are the right wingers condemning this terror attack?
> 
> I mean they demand muslims to condemn attacks so why not the texans condemn this?
> 
> Or do they have a double standard?


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 16, 2012)

Jos said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Looks to me like you agree... it has NOTHING to do with some stupid ass movie


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > At least eight women have died in a Nato air strike in Afghanistan's eastern province of Laghman, local officials say.
> ...



Just don't bow down.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > We're are the right wingers condemning this terror attack?
> ...



According to terrorist sympathizers like BecauseIknow we never bombed a legit target...ever.


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Those poor freedom fighters, hiding like pussies among women and children.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



When did I say that?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

daveman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



That argument already has been disproven by me many many times


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 16, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > At least eight women have died in a Nato air strike in Afghanistan's eastern province of Laghman, local officials say.
> ...


Funny how that works out for them.


----------



## daveman (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


How, by using the pussy freedom fighters' press releases?

Yeah, I doubt it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Gaza is density populated...the most in the world....and Israel went in the war with homes as targets....hitting a home in a neighborhood which they are very close together in Gaza and all those 4,000 homes destroyed were targets before the war even happened...that kills civilians

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/26/world/middleeast/26mideast.html


----------



## emptystep (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I don't know much about it but from the little I know sounds like it was a wide area bombing run and woman were gathering wood in the area. If so whoever was in command of the operation should be relieved of duty. I'm all for killing militants but show some restraint in the process.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

emptystep said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Is davemen talking about afghani miitants? I thougt he was referring to the Gaza war...whoops I didn't comment on afghani militants


----------



## daveman (Sep 21, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


You prove my point:

Terrorists hide among civilians.  They're cowards.


----------



## daveman (Sep 21, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


I'm speaking of terrorists in general.

They're cowards.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 21, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



No i didn't. I said specifically that Israel had those homes as pre planned targets before the war. That proves the reason civilians died. It has nothing to do with militants. Don't be a pussy about it and rant. You know exactly what I said but choose to ignore it


----------



## daveman (Sep 22, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


The article doesn't say what you claim it does.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 22, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Go email the IDF and ask them why they were telling people to leave their homes even though they cut the phone systems. They had them as pre planned targets


----------



## Indofred (Sep 22, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> And these right wingers always ask what did we ever do to muslims?
> 
> There are thousands of incidents like this whether it's bombing a funeral ....a wedding..all civilians being killed most of the time



I'm sure the question regarding the rise in green on blue attacks has just been answered in the OP.
Murder women and children but not expect the population to be a bit pissed off at you.

Drrr

have these military planners got a brain?


----------



## daveman (Sep 22, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


I have no obligation to do your homework for you, boy.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 22, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I already gave you the article. Hardheaded man


----------



## daveman (Sep 22, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


You gave me _an_ article.  One that doesn't support any of your claims.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 22, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Hmmm I wonder why 4,000 homes were completely demolished in a short period of 4 weeks....they knew the targets and had them before the war.


----------



## daveman (Sep 22, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


I wonder when you're ever going to post any evidence to back up what you claim.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 22, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Already gave you the link. And there's a reason why Israel called many people and told them to leave their homes...haha dis informed guy


----------



## daveman (Sep 22, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


What link?  Where?  The NYT piece?  That doesn't support ANY of your claims.

Try again.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 22, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yes it does. Read. Read


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Sep 23, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



They live there, they fight to defend their homes and their families...thats what it would look like if Americans were defending their homes from a foreign invader...the invader would call the Americans 'terrorists' and 'cowards'...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 23, 2012)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Exactly


----------



## daveman (Sep 23, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Not the one I read.  Did you provide the right link?  Please try again.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 23, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yes it does say 4000 plus homes demolished. Here is another link with Israeli leaders saying it was planned before 

Why Israel went to war in Gaza | World news | The Observer


----------



## daveman (Sep 23, 2012)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


I dunno about you, but I wouldn't run military ops out of my house -- or schools -- or hospitals.

But then, I wouldn't want my family, the neighbors kids, or sick people killed so I could point to the bodies in the press and blame the eeeevil guys on the other side -- you know, the ones whose own houses I fire rockets at.

Do me a favor:  Don't deny that's what the Palestinians do.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 23, 2012)

daveman said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Don't lie. Israel went into the war also to destroy infrastructure. They do it every war


----------



## daveman (Sep 26, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...


I don't have to lie.  The truth is on my side.

But it's not on the side of those who defend terrorists.  That's why they have to lie.  All the time.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 26, 2012)

daveman said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Listen sir. I realized you served in the military and thanks for the service. But you have a biased view towards conflcit as if every military group is the same all around the world. The fighters live in the city, they don't have military bases. Israel would destroy any military bases if they make them. The whole place is full of homes and buildings. I told you the reason many died. Read this article about the specific War. It's a good explanation for people who think it was a moral war on Israel's side. ---And the siege on Gaza is an act of war itself. Remember when Egypt closed the suez against Israel? Israel launched a pre emptive strike. So there is hypocrisy in itself. And Israel had broken the ceasefire and its confirmed by Israel as well. That terororist excuse is getting old, Israel does what's in it interests and what can achieve them best economic results and military results and to show they are a power in the Middle East. 

Gaza truce broken as Israeli raid kills six Hamas gunmen | World news | guardian.co.uk

If Hamas had killed 6 IDF troops the IDF would have bombed the hell out of Gaza. 


The War Nerd: Hamas Ain&#8217;t No Hezbollah - By Gary Brecher - The eXiled

This is the article you should read


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

some people kiss and tell         jihadist pigs--slit throats and boast     -------then complain   "why did they hit me back?---I am innocent"


----------



## NLT (Sep 27, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> These are eight innocent women mud whistle....condemn this terror attack that took away 8 lives....just like you were asking muslims to Condemn the embassy attack



Prolly just 8 goat fuckers dressed up in burkas.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 27, 2012)

NLT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > These are eight innocent women mud whistle....condemn this terror attack that took away 8 lives....just like you were asking muslims to Condemn the embassy attack
> ...



Go do the world a favor and go fuck yourself bigot


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

no one cares-----even the Afghanis do not care-------I support a complete withdrawal from both pakistan and afghanistan------we should concentrate on building the   Indian army.    India is the ally of humanity over there----in south east asia and the neighborhood       Helping out Tibet would be a good idea too


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 27, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> no one cares-----even the Afghanis do not care-------I support a complete withdrawal from both pakistan and afghanistan------we should concentrate on building the   Indian army.    India is the ally of humanity over there----in south east asia and the neighborhood       Helping out Tibet would be a good idea too



They have their own huge army and no we shouldn't cause instability you moron


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > no one cares-----even the Afghanis do not care-------I support a complete withdrawal from both pakistan and afghanistan------we should concentrate on building the   Indian army.    India is the ally of humanity over there----in south east asia and the neighborhood       Helping out Tibet would be a good idea too
> ...



    we should not build armies for pigs------as we did in afghanistan-------There is no reason not to and every reason TO----build up the INDIAN ARMY     to protect the interestins of CIVILIZATION in  the Indian subcontinent          do not refer to me as  "moron" --- ---- --------  ya, -lump of stinking kharah nazi kanzeer


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

same old garbage from the same old filth-----DEFEND THE TERRORIST PIGS        I learned about the meccaist system a LONG TIME AGO------in fact way back at the time that the lumps of kharah were hijacking planes     The idiot rationalization back then was  "since the meccaist dogs were not WEARING UNIFORMS     they are  'civilians'     and no country and no organization can be blamed for the filth they carry out for the glory of allah.    Keep in mind---in the creed of the pig-------OSAMA BIN LADEN  was simply a free lancer------and since he, himself,   was not piloting the planes the pigs used to glorfy the name of their pig 'god'    he had no responsibility    That is why the slugs wanted that animal tried in a  SHARIAH COURT----where he would have been delcared not only innocent but a hero for  "allah"


----------



## LAfrique (Sep 28, 2012)

Jos said:


> > At least eight women have died in a NATO air strike in Afghanistan's eastern province of Laghman, local officials say.
> > "Isaf offers its sincerest condolences to the affected community and family members, as well as to the Afghan people, concerning this tragic loss of life."
> 
> 
> BBC News - Afghanistan: NATO air strike 'kills eight women in Laghman'




People ought to know and understand that neither UN nor NATO thugs are interested in well being of nations not part of their gang: The UN is the baby of the US and an arm of the US and its allies, while NATO is composed of bandits (both out to suppress, oppress and plunder the resources of developing nations). 

*
While the UN can be a needed World forum, both UN and NATO thus far do not appreciate the fact that developing nations they had assumed would simply bow to their whims are in fact demanding equality in representation. The UN was meant to be a tool for easy globalization, and NATO is gang often hiding under UN to accomplish its ulterior motives. Both of the above have no interest in the independence, prosperity and progress of developing nations. *


----------

